# Written in the Stars



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.fastcompany.com/subscr/91/open_stars.html

An interesting article on the history and prospects of Satellite Radio. I guess I could have posted this in the Sirius forum, but, since this is the bigger company here it is.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Very interesting. An insider's look back at the genesis of satellite radio. Now, with all the major sports on-board, and the major (national) talents signed, what will the next multi-million dollar deal be, or rather, will there even be another mega-bucks deal? I can't see the widely-sydicated Rush Limbaugh trying to fit his rotundness into the confines of a narrow audience SR channel.

The auto wars, with their one-year free deals, appear to be the key to future growth for both companies, but it remains to be seen what the churn rate will be when the bills start rolling in. I'm seeing more and more "nub" antennae on new cars these days, but like "On-Star", not everyone will want to _have_ or _keep_ the service once the freebie runs out.

What if a Chrysler-driving granny pressed the blue On-Star button for help and Howard Stern answered?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I can't see the widely-sydicated Rush Limbaugh trying to fit his rotundness into the confines of a narrow audience SR channel.


Rush has said that he will never migrate to Sat radio because he depends on the local station and local advertising. Since he doesn't try to tread the fine line between good taste and unemployment he really has no need to go that route. I look for satellite radio to eventually have several channels of programming that could never be broadcast over air (in addition to the ones they already have). As much as I hate to admit it, I see them having several channels that sink to the lowest common denominator, Stern being just the start.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Rush has said that he will never migrate to Sat radio because he depends on the local station and local advertising.


Which is why I will never listen. Honestly I find Rush to be some where in-between the ever exciting activities of watching paint dry and watching grass grow. Last year I helped one of the routemen out at work for a few weeks, every afternoon it was Rush, good thing I was the passenger not the driver or I'd be asleep at the wheel. If he were to jump on board with SDARS I might give another listen, but until then I'll listen to talk radio hosts that realize this is 2005, not 1935 and are involved with the progression of technology and the death of commercial corporate radio. Michael Savage, Michael Reagan and Glenn Beck all come to mind when it comes to conservative talk radio.



> I look for satellite radio to eventually have several channels of programming that could never be broadcast over air


Eventually? How about right now Richard. No where on FCC controlled radio can I get anything comparable to Liquid Metal on XM, Hard Attack on Sirius, or the countless other channels I listen to that would be turned into Swiss Cheese. No where on FCC Corporate Radio can I hear DJs, talk show hosts, comedians, callers and musicians speak their minds freely with out being bleeped, cut off or silenced because some suit doesn't like it because it won't go over too well with a certain demographic. If Rush wants to continue to host his show on a dying medium that is his choice, but refusing to listen to him because of that is mine.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Rush will move WHEN (if) it becomes a financially smart move for him to make.. Just as he didn't jump in to having a website because 'everyone' had one he won't jump to SatRad for the same reason. When he did get a website he did it right and Rush 24/7 is an outstanding service.
He's the only thing I listen to not on SatRad and I'm happy to do so. 
Of course I'd be happier if he was on SatRad but he will be eventually. As far as the crap that is coming to SatRad (meaning Stern (talk about BORING!!!) and Opie/Anthony (puleez) i don't listen to them, I don't pay extra for them so I ignore them.
SatRad looks like it will be what SatTv should have been. Pay for what you want, don't pay for what you don't.

sorahl


----------

